

Ask HN: Is the CV still relevant?  - aadilr

How much impact does an accolade like a college degree have in the tech industry? Do employers weigh a portfolio over educational background?
======
Tangaroa
You need a degree + X years of experience to get in the door unless you can
corrupt somebody in management. I'm sure a portfolio is valuable as well. What
you have created is an important part of your background, just as where you
went to school and where you have worked in the past is an important part of
your background. A portfolio is likely to be given more weight by technical
reviewers who can judge it properly, while HR is likely to care more about
work background and education.

In short: A good CV gets you through HR so the engineers have a chance to look
at your portfolio.

